

Sony Crams 3,700 Blu-Rays' Worth of Storage in a Single Cassette Tape - yoda_sl
http://gizmodo.com/sony-crams-3-700-blu-rays-worth-of-storage-in-a-single-157150856

======
SamReidHughes
The link is missing an 8 on the end: [http://gizmodo.com/sony-crams-3-700-blu-
rays-worth-of-storag...](http://gizmodo.com/sony-crams-3-700-blu-rays-worth-
of-storage-in-a-single-1571508568)

